
USAF Is Jamming GPS in the Western US for Largest Ever Red Flag Air War Exercise - edward
http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/17987/usaf-is-jamming-gps-in-the-western-u-s-for-largest-ever-red-flag-air-war-exercise?ICID=ref_fark&utm_content=buffer52f62&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
masonic
" _inconsistent GPS service_ " for _3 hour late-night windows_ each day during
the exercise does not justify the clickbaity title.

